# Anyone else got sore joints from Peptides?



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Used on and off for a while, but always stuck to 2 x day, 1 in the morning and 1 pre-WO.

Just started at 3 x day for last month or so, adding one before bed and noticed my knee and shoulders are occasionally quite sore.

I was thinking it could be the increased dose, but wondering if anyone else has ever had painful joints with peptides?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm assuming you're running a basic ghrp/ghrh stack??? However, no. Never. Then again my joints don't hurt me using winni when dieting for a show either


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Dave_shorts said:


> I'm assuming you're running a basic ghrp/ghrh stack??? However, no. Never. Then again my joints don't hurt me using winni when dieting for a show either


Yes that's right, ran in the past no probs, but like I said I have upped the dose but only taking 3 x 100mcg so saturation dose. My Pre and bedtime dose are fairly close but still a good 2.5-3hrs apart, if that might make a difference?


----------



## Bmw-Freak (Mar 13, 2013)

One of the known side effects of using GH/GH releasing peptides is sore joints.. and again its a sideeffect so not everyone gets it, some gets it at higher doses then others..


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Just noticed it this morning. Did around 70mg of each and starting sore kind of pinching in my joints, particualr shoulder. I do have some knee flare-up in my right as well which is always particular worse after administration.

It's been a around 2hrs since injection now and since I've had breakfast and it seems to have settled down.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so you have increased your daily amount of GHRP/GHRH peptides that release and amplify natural GH from the body, and you are getting aching joints.....this is very common with GH but to be fair i think you are reading far to much into this but then this is a common problem.......

many know that these peptides will release GH from the body and understand the common side effects of injectable GH, yet question these side effects when they happen with GHRP/GHRH peptides???

not being off buddy i just sometimes read questions and think far to many overcomplicate things.....


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I do have some old injuries, so my concern is flaring them up. I've used pepitdes for years and not exp problems before, and only increased my dose slightly, so I was hoping for clarification and peace of mind - I did search the forums before posting and could not seeing this being a common occurence on 3 x 100mcg saturation dose.

Only time I have read problems is as you mentioned from sythentic GH use, but doses used have always been aroud 4iu+, higher than what I or a lot of people administrate with peptides.

I'm leaner and bigger now than before and I noticed the hot flush symptoms much more than before, so maybe in addition to the current cycle and supplements I'm on, maybe I have become more receptive? I'm also a few years older than when I used before.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my point being you added 50% more peptides than you was used to and what you was using gave you decent results.....so adding more will give additional side effects, if you are prone so not a small increase really.

what others experience should not be your guide to your own symptoms as GH be that synthetic or from Peptides effects everyone very differently....


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> my point being you added 50% more peptides than you was used to and what you was using gave you decent results.....so adding more will give additional side effects, if you are prone so not a small increase really.
> 
> what others experience should not be your guide to your own symptoms as GH be that synthetic or from Peptides effects everyone very differently....


I have to say reassessing my actions I agree with your posts. I guess I got wrapped up in the current common trend rather than individual assessment and application.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

My knees hurt like heck when I start peptides.. but it does ease up after a couple of weeks.

It would make sense to use a lower dose and taper it up to full saturation dose..if you suffer with joint pain from elevated gh levels.

I've been using 500mcg of BPC-157 daily in the evenings with ipa + grf (ghrp2 + grf am) this may have attributed to the ease up in knee pain..


----------

